# Where do you find the deals?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Im wanting to pick up a G set to plop down in the garden in the back yard, but prices seem really high... is that just how it goes?

or do i need to hit up train shows?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have good luck at both the local train show and eBay. It just takes even more patience to wait for a good deal to come around. But they are just a lot more expensive than ho. Shouldn't be too hard to put together a nice little set. The track is pricey too and don't cheap out. Go for the solid brass.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Most of the guys I knew in G preferred Stainless Steel over Brass because of higher maintenance on Brass outdoors. Avoid Bachmann track outdoors, it's not solid rail.


----------



## Mogul#6349 (Jan 24, 2018)

*Mogul#6349*

HI, I am new to your site. i have moved to my retirement home and I have to large of a G scale collection.That i do not have the room for so i will most likly go back to N scale due to no space. If you are looking for some G scale Equipment. I will give you a very fair Price and most is new, mostly displayed in doors . I would like to see it go to a good home. Not to dealers. If anyone is interested you can contact me at . [email protected] thank you.


----------



## Mogul#6349 (Jan 24, 2018)

*g scale aluminium track*

Has anyone considered aluminium track. It has better continuity than brass , is cheaper, and easier to work with also aluminum oxide is conductive making for less cleaning and better traction. As for durability ask yourself. how long does a 747 last and under what stress??? as for deals have you considered checking with members? Rich


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Some folks tried that but the problem with aluminum track outdoors was it would get dented by deer stepping on it.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

You live in Colorado. Unless you're in the dry section, you have to run stainless steel track.
More expensive, but no oxidation.
Here in the desert of Arizona, I could run brass or aluminium. No oxidation, super dry.


----------



## Mogul#6349 (Jan 24, 2018)

*deals on g scale*

Hi ,I am selling my collection . I also understand about high costs let me know if you are looking for something .most of my equiptment is D&RG, C&S , DSP&P, if you have a budget nd where you want to be let me know .if i can help you get in the g scale hobby. if interested contact me at [email protected] Thank you , Rich


----------

